# bream on blackwater



## beagle man (Feb 25, 2013)

12-22-16 20 small gills all
on crickets 8-10 ft deep


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

The makings of a fine fish fry right there !


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ain't nothing wrong with that!! Fine December mess!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Good basket full of eats!!! Good job!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Fry 'em up! Nice haul :thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice Mess. Been catching any on artificial's?


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice mess for this time of year.


----------



## beagle man (Feb 25, 2013)

there not chasing anything this
time of the year.


----------



## Gulfcoast (Dec 20, 2011)

Great report... I do love bluegill fishing


----------

